# البرنامج الجبار في عالم الحماية ESET Smart Security 4 لسة نازل طازة + الشرح



## mr.hima (7 مارس 2009)

*بسم الثالوث القدوس*

*الموضوع غير منقول*​


​

*

النهاردة جايبلكم من على السخان برنامج لسة طازة ESET Smart Security 4 *





*

الصراحة برنامج رائع في الحماية مش بيعدي حاجة 

على فكرة انا كنت في الاول بفضل الكاسبر اسكاي لكن لقيتة ابدي يخرف اليومين دول وبيعدي حاجات كتير *​
*اولا شرح البرنامج ​*

1







2






3







4







*5  ممكن تختار الاختار دة *​






*6 او الاختيار دة وتكمل بقية الخطوات عادي*​






7







8








9







10






11





*تابع................*​


----------



## mr.hima (7 مارس 2009)

*باقي الموضوع :البرنامج الجبار في عالم الحماية ESET Smart Security 4 لسة نازل طازة + الشرح*

*باقي الموضوع *



12






13






14






15






16






17






18






19





20






21






22






23






*رابط للصور الخاصة بالشرح في ملف مضغوط*​


*ثانيا السيريال ​*
*هتقولولي في السيرايل او الباتش *

*
قدامك صفحة افتحها اكتب فيها الاميل بتاعك يجيلك سيريال تستخدمة لمدة شهر والصراحة انا مش بفضل الباتش والكراكات لانها بتحول السرفر بتاع البرنامج لعنوان غير معروف بدل مايحمل التحديث ممكن يحمل فيروسات​*







*الرابط *​_________________________________________
:download:

_________________________________________



*ثالثا التحميل ​*

_______________________________________


:download:​
______________________________________

*البرنامج علية باسوورد (  الباسوورد هو الاميل اللي على الصور )*

*اتمنى الموضوع يعجبكم​*​


----------



## mr.hima (8 مارس 2009)

مش شايف اي ردمع ان في 21 مشاهدة  ... لو الموضوع وحش قولولي بردة  بس اي رد


----------



## kalimooo (8 مارس 2009)

mr.hima

شكراااااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## mido_alex (9 مارس 2009)

البرنامج ده روعة جداُ و على فكرة أحسن من kasper بكتييييييييير لأنه خفيف جداً فى ال start up بس انا كنت عاوز اعرف حاجة .. هو شغال شهر واحد بس وبعدين يخلص ولا ايه؟؟
شكراً ليك على البرنامج​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 مارس 2009)

*شكرا ليك علي البرنامج

وانا هجربه بس يارب يكون شغال فتره كبيره

لان الكاسبر اللي معايا مدته قربت تخلص

شكرا ليك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 مارس 2009)

ميرسى ليك يا mr.hima​


----------



## saadyfallah (10 مارس 2009)

من فضلك مستر هيماانا عملت الخطوات ال23 لتنزيل النود ولكن واجهتنى مشكلة اكتب الايميل بتاعى فين علشان يجينى السيريل اللى ممكن استحدمهفى التحديث الشهرى لان انا كان عندى نفس البرنامج بيتا دلوقت بيقوللى خلاص فاضل فترة بسيطة جدا على انتهاء صلاحية البرنامج فلو امكن عرفنى ازاى استبهتانى او احصل عليه ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mr.hima (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: باقي الموضوع :البرنامج الجبار في عالم الحماية ESET Smart Security 4 لسة نازل طازة + الشرح*



saadyfallah قال:


> من فضلك مستر هيماانا عملت الخطوات ال23 لتنزيل النود ولكن واجهتنى مشكلة اكتب الايميل بتاعى فين علشان يجينى السيريل اللى ممكن استحدمهفى التحديث الشهرى لان انا كان عندى نفس البرنامج بيتا دلوقت بيقوللى خلاص فاضل فترة بسيطة جدا على انتهاء صلاحية البرنامج فلو امكن عرفنى ازاى استبهتانى او احصل عليه ولك جزيل الشكر




بص ياسيد انت تدخل على الرابط دة


*الرابط *_______________________________
:download:

_________________________________________




*
قدامك صفحة افتحها اكتب فيها الاميل بتاعك يجيلك سيريال تستخدمة لمدة شهر والصراحة انا مش بفضل الباتش والكراكات لانها بتحول السرفر بتاع البرنامج لعنوان غير معروف بدل مايحمل التحديث ممكن يحمل فيروسات​*








 وتعمل زي اللي في الصورة اكتب اميلك زي ما انا كاتب كدة


 ومتسطبش البرنامج تاني ولا حاجة كل اللي هتعملة انك تتدخل اليوزر نيم والباسورد اللي جولك على الاميل زي ما في الصور اللي جاية  تمام













ولو في حاجة تاني انا في الخدمة​


----------



## saadyfallah (11 مارس 2009)

*اشكرك مستر hima اناحصلت على البرنامج من زميل لى بس انا كتبت العنوان البريدى بتاعى زى مانت قلت ولم تصلنى رسالة حتى الان بعد ربع ساعة اللى فيها اليوسر نيم والباسوورد على العموم انا اشكرك جدا جدا على اهتمامك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## mr.hima (11 مارس 2009)

saadyfallah قال:


> *اشكرك مستر hima اناحصلت على البرنامج من زميل لى بس انا كتبت العنوان البريدى بتاعى زى مانت قلت ولم تصلنى رسالة حتى الان بعد ربع ساعة اللى فيها اليوسر نيم والباسوورد على العموم انا اشكرك جدا جدا على اهتمامك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*



مش عارف لية موصلتلكش بص على الصور علشان تتأكد


----------



## mr.hima (12 مارس 2009)

mido_alex قال:


> البرنامج ده روعة جداُ و على فكرة أحسن من kasper بكتييييييييير لأنه خفيف جداً فى ال start up بس انا كنت عاوز اعرف حاجة .. هو شغال شهر واحد بس وبعدين يخلص ولا ايه؟؟
> شكراً ليك على البرنامج​



فعلا زي ما بتقول برنامج خفيف جداً
والسيريال اللي بيجيلك على الاميل بيديلك شهر 
وشكراً على مشاركتك في الموضوع ​


----------



## mr.hima (12 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> mr.hima
> 
> شكراااااااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يباركك



متشكر خالص يا استاذ كليمو على ردك على الموضوع وربنا يبارك حياتك 
ومتنساش تصليلي​


----------



## mr.hima (12 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *شكرا ليك علي البرنامج
> 
> وانا هجربه بس يارب يكون شغال فتره كبيره
> 
> ...



نورت الموضوع بوجودك يا استاذ مايكل ​


----------



## mr.hima (12 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> ميرسى ليك يا mr.hima​



العفو يا swety koky girl انا في الخدمة ​


----------



## ملك الحب الباشا (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*mr.hima*

*مشكور ليك يا الغالى على البرنامج الاكثر من رائع *

*بارك الله فيك وجارى التحميل............؟؟*

*ولكن واجهتى مشكلة انه الملف المظغوط بده كلمة سر ما هى كلمة السر ؟*

*منتظر ردك لى *

*ويعطيك الف عافية*​


----------



## mr.hima (9 سبتمبر 2009)

ملك الحب الباشا قال:


> *mr.hima*
> 
> *مشكور ليك يا الغالى على البرنامج الاكثر من رائع *
> 
> ...



الباسوورد لو بصيت في اخر الموضوع هتلاقية وعلى العموم علشان متتعبش

الباسوورد 
hima.soft.2000@gmail.com

واي خدمة انا تحت امرك 
سلام ​


----------



## ملك الحب الباشا (10 سبتمبر 2009)

متشكر ليك يا الغلاااااااااااااااااااااااااا

يعيطك الف عافية وبارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## panorama555 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا علي البرنامج بس ممكن باسورد فك الضغط


----------



## abokaf2020 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا كتير علي البرنامج الرائع


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك على البرنامج
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## duosrl (1 يناير 2010)

mr.hima قال:


> *بسم الثالوث القدوس*
> 
> *الموضوع غير منقول*​
> 
> ...



نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ


----------



## ايهما حق (10 يناير 2010)

البرنامج جبار وعن تجربه 


رائع العرض ومجهودك مشكوووووووورررررررررر


----------



## الروح النارى (20 مارس 2010)

*شــــــــكراااً ليـ  mr.hima ــك*

*على برنامج النود الرااائع*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## alberlibo13 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرآآآآآآآآ mr.hima بس عايز اقولك احنا محتاجين RE new license  علشان البرنامج هينتهى كمان 6 اياااااااام 
عايزين Username و  password  جداااااااااااااااد
من فضلك
وشكرآ على تعب محبتك


----------



## alberlibo13 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرآآآآآآآآ mr.hima بس عايز اقولك احنا محتاجين RE new license علشان البرنامج هينتهى كمان 6 اياااااااام
عايزين Username و password جداااااااااااااااد
من فضلك
وشكرآ على تعب محبتك


----------

